# MISC | Could the transsiberian railway rival ships in Asia to Europe cargo?



## FMTuc (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone you have. I see that you 're talking about various systems in Central Asia so any info you have it can help me...


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Standard loading gauge of the EBO which applies for German mainline railways.


----------

